# Looking for a new group to join



## tecnowraith (Jun 29, 2007)

Any gaming groups have an opening in the Atlanta/Doraville/Tucker/Gwinette area? My name is chris and I am looking to a join new group to play and even run. If let me know either here or at logan_c_w@hotmail.com.


----------

